
Show HN: Jove – financial stability for the self employed - judlaw
http://joveapp.co.uk/
======
judlaw
Jove is a financial concierge service for the self employed. We're trying to
make financial products cheaper, transparent and accessible to freelancers.
The free messenger beta launches with income protection insurance. It also
features a COVID calculator to help freelancers access various government help
schemes. We're very early into this, and would be extremely grateful for any
feedback/suggestions!

